# Light changing point of impact



## leatherback (Jun 7, 2017)

Light does change your string blur reference if you use that....

If I shoot with a well lit target and dark where I am shooting (for example outside at night with a spotlight on a target) I can barely see my string blur and my shots end up the same as yours if I'm not really focusing on what little I can see of the string...

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep. The direction of the light will affect where your groups end up. Happens with target compound archers as well and is most evident in lattitudes further away from the equator in summer and winter where the start and end of the day have the light coming from the most different directions.


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow never knew that, thanks guys, I was getting frustrated because my groups were moving around on me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

whiz-Oz said:


> Yep. The direction of the light will affect where your groups end up. Happens with target compound archers as well and is most evident in lattitudes further away from the equator in summer and winter where the start and end of the day have the light coming from the most different directions.


Most definitely. Retired I can shoot any time I want. There a big difference between morning, noon and evening. Summer time isn't near as off.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Indoor lighting can change POI right or left also. 
I went to a shoot a few weeks back and had to move 15 clicks left to keep it in the middle.
Went back to my home range and had to go 15 clicks right to restore shots back into the middle.


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow, this boosts my confidence quite a bit hearing this, I thought my technique was trash and I couldn’t for my life understand why there was such a drastic change of poi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

You will also notice it significantly more if your shooting range doesn't run the recommended true North-South or South North (Depending on which hemisphere you're in)
The entire idea of this is so that you don't shoot with the sun in your range of vision AND the variation in light isn't extreme. 

Of course if you had no clue about this, it's pretty easy to find yourself shooting East / West or West / East on your improvised target range and wondering *** is going on when the light changes dramatically throughout the day.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Different POI in the morning, noon and late afternoon...most likely towards the sun and always high L or R how the sun is travelling along the day.
most of my long shot all day tournaments were set North-South and here is very noticeable how the lights goes around the field.
The problem comes how you center your scope in the view field, you don't see clearly but more just imagine the scope bottom edge and the shady side (L or R edge) and expecting only from the well lit edge to create some "accurate center" and that results the offsets in scores.
Years ago I realized that I cannot trust anymore on the scope black body and I have attached some different color rings to my scopes, tightened the peep aperture so nothing else to see around the rings and must center only from inside...you can see how many rings are there in that black/yellow centering thingy? 3 circle-rings and starting from morning to getting to noon lighting conditions with a same peep aperture all these 3 rings getting a good use...
These all 29mm scopes, I added also some transparent plastic Beiter 29mm scopes to my collection, these works pretty well with Field, deep in the forest shades. 
Lately some decent fabrications surfaced from most scope manufacturers.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

The internal baffling on the front of the Hamskea peep sight is designed to minimise the effect of uneven lighting. You see the same thing in good quality optics for reducing internal reflections which decrease image contrast, but for almost eliminating the possibility of false centering the peep, it is truly the shiznit.


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

I really appreciate everyone’s input in the matter, my original question was for recurve but being a compound shooter as well I will keep some of the concepts in mind, I never saw much in a change of poi on compound with light variation, but the information you guys gave is extremely helpful, thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

